
Hystrix is no longer in active development - joegreen
https://github.com/Netflix/Hystrix
======
mhausenblas
If it's in maintenance mode, suggest they archive* the repo so that it is
super clear to everyone.

*) [https://help.github.com/articles/archiving-a-github-reposito...](https://help.github.com/articles/archiving-a-github-repository/)

